# Are your bucks starting to come into rut?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think Big Bang is starting to rut, his first 'real' rut...yeay lol well I think yeay anyway :laugh: 

He's basically been with the 3 adult does since April he was going in his pen at night, but now he's with them 24/7. No interest has been shown in them, or from them. 
In the last few days he's been more 'noisy' especially in the afternoons, and he's been pawing and harrassing them a little, and starting to get a little more stinky, so we're guessing this is him coming in rut and trying to get the girls to come in heat? Our last buck never came in rut really, he just bred them and that was it, he never did the 'flirting' that our buck is doing.

Friday they were back in the woods with my husband/son, so me and my daughters brought the 4-H does out - first time they've been with the herd in months/since we started weaning. One of them was trying to challenge one of the adult does, and he was all bent out of shape yelling at them, and trying to break it up - protecting his girlfriend. I tell ya it was HYSTERICAL...I think I heard him yell STOP lol He was really into that adult doe that day too, and he was rubbing all over everything more than usual.

Today he was standing at the fence line where the 4-H girls are and blubbering, pawing, but I didn't notice anyone in heat, no flagging, discharge, etc. The girls were just like...what's wrong with him? :laugh:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

That's funny, i was wondering the same thing. He isn't acting any different, but i was thinking last week - 'huh, he doesn't smell so much anymore, or maybe i'm just getting used to him' and then i was outside the barn today, upwind of the barn to boot, and noticed a distinctly bucky smell, and wondered if it was time for rut. Why not, everything else is whacked out this year timing-wise (blueberries, blackberries, raspberries and mulberries all had fruit at the same time, so they are all done, and half the apples are getting ripe and dropping off the trees a month earlier than planned)


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes all three of mine have been in rut for a bit but they come in earlier then the boers. I bet Big Bang looks so cute when flirting too! I do think he is a good looker! Oh if it makes you feel any better or gives you a good laugh my youngest buck was a bottle baby and it took him some time to figure out how to be a buckling right!?! Well I had him in with our Pyrenees awhile back and he finally started practicing being a buck! Oh poor Libby! He would talk to a doe then would talk to the dog. I think he got a little confused but he is still young and friends with our LGD. After I put him in with the big boys he started picking up more bucky traits and he is finally starting to use his cologne.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Nothing for us yet. Still have nice clean legs. :leap:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Mine has been since mid June. this is my first year with a buck so I was a little surprised so early.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Mine started right before we transported them for Linear Appraisal on July 24th :GAAH: 

They were really coming into rut today. I had trouble getting them to stand still for pictures. They were too busy perfuming themselves and checking to be sure their "equipment" was in tip top shape  

My poor sister was trying to hold them for their pictures and kept saying "put that thing away" :ROFL:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boys will be boys! At least I have one that does not produce the buck odor but his buddy is making sure to rub his cologne all over him. Nothing like trimming hoofs when in rut! (I do wear rubber gloves when their legs get nasty.)


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Cassanova my boer buck has started puttin his cologne on. He always seems the need to do that when Im standing next to him lol. The girls have yet to pay any attention to him an he isnt overly excited about the girls. But he breed one of my does back in March an I guessed the date an was 5 days late on that lol. Sneaky goats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL You could have been right, we hand bred does late last year and had one go 5 days overdue, we have another doe that has kidded 5 & 7 days overdue before.

Our buck isn't going crazy, but it's noticable especially in the afternoon/evening. He's never been much for peeing on himself, even last fall when he bred our girls, but he's totally into putting his nose behind them when they pee and making the funny faces that follow, pawing at them, rubbing his scent all over everything more than usual, and then blubbering lol.....blubbering is my favorite part, never fails to get a laugh outta me lol


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I think my little Sprite may be coming into rut. 
The past few days he's blubbering and making this honking sound when he butts head with Pan. He is very frequently sampling his own urine and has his little thing out all the time. He mounts Pan very often (much to Pan's annoyance! LOL) and he's being VERY flirty with the girls. My ND doe, Summer might be coming in because she tolerates Sprite a lot, but when he gets mounty she places her rear end against a wall LOL.
Up until last night when Mindy went off, she was tolerating Sprite very well, gently telling him off when he actually tried to mount her, but being very permissive of his "oral attentions" back there. Frankly I don't think that Sprite is tall enough to successfully copulate with Mindy. He stands under two feet tall and her vulva is a good three feet up. 
But who am I to crush his dreams LOL?
Breeding is not a priority for me. Kids would be a blessing. And selling mini alpines (which is what Sprite and Mindy would produce) would be easy to sell as pets with my perfect Pan here as an example of what they would turn out like. And NDs are way too cute, so if Sprite and Summer bred their offspring should be easy to place as well.
Sprite might think he's a big, bad boy, but he's still the tiniest goat I know LOL.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeppers ...it is coming close to August... which is the start of a Boers Big rut season.... :wink:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Only goat owners would be excited about their bucks becoming gross and smelly. hlala: :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Only goat owners would be excited about their bucks becoming gross and smelly. hlala: :laugh:


LOL I was thinking the same thing!!! :laugh:

He's still getting turned down by the girls. A couple of minutes ago I was sitting here looking out the window, saw him walk up behind one of the does, give a sniff at her tailend, then he walked away all slow and his head down like 'nope, I'm not getting any yet.' :ROFL:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Woodhavenfarm said:
> 
> 
> > Only goat owners would be excited about their bucks becoming gross and smelly. hlala: :laugh:
> ...


That reminds me of when we borrowed Stacy's buck, Puffy. He kept on getting turned down by Gypsy, poor thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:slapfloor: :ROFL: LOL!!!! Too funny!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Nothing from my boys yet. They are still a bit young and my does have not come in until September for the past two years. So, by this time next month everything will probably be in full swing.
I do have a 2mo doeling who keeps humping the buck whenever he holds still!??! Luckily, he just ignores her.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Tomboy! LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Until next Saturday, Murphy's my only buck...and though he is getting arromatic, he hasn't been overly bucky...Teddy is my wether and he and Murph share a fence, Teddy has 2 does with him and when they're in heat...Teddy is relentless with showing Murphy that they're his (Teddy was wethered at 2 years old and still "remembers" what a buck does)

Now...I expect that when my new buck arrives in 12 days that Murphy may start to get a bit more bucky once he gets whiff of competion!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My breeders' farm has two ND bucks. They are handsome, sweet fellows for most of the year. 

They are DEFINITELY in rut now. They LIVE by the doe fence, stink to high heaven, fight with each other, and make all sorts of disgusting love noises. :shocked: *shudder* They are peeing on themselves and make all manner of bizarre facial expressions. Much to their consternation, most of the does just ignore them. 

I'll be taking Miss Mindy over there in October, but A.I. is looking more and more interesting to me!

*double shudder*


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm trying to decide if I'm going to buy a little blue eyed buck from Eastern WA... or lease a red, blue=eyed buck for a month.. I dont mind the smell, but I'm hoping my neighbors dont mind.. If I buy "Maverick" he will live with the girls until the kids come.. if he behaves himself. Still cant decide!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well.....one of the does are in heat. Except...it's one of the 4-H does :hair: She's a Dec kid, and she is DEFINITELY in full swing heat mode LOL We were at the kids last 4-H goat show earlier this afternoon and she didn't want to walk at all, she just wanted to stand funny and wag her tail.. :laugh: 
We get home, I get her and her buddy, and she's standing there peeing, and taking forever, wagging her tail like a dog happy to see it's owner. I keep thinking OMG :laugh: Let them in the back yard to graze for a few before we put them in their pen, and she was hanging out by the fence where the buck was at flagging, but of course he was busy....

Eating crackers via my 5yo daughter through the fence....LOL!!! :laugh: 

Anyway, this does explain why he was at the fence yesterday blubbering like a dummy, so he obviously knew one of the girls was coming in!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

The boys here are starting to act nasty, and are starting to smell. Not full on rutt, but getting there!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The yearling teaser buck I borrowed is not smelly at all yet. I walk him through the herd twice a day and *nothing* is going on. I'm kind of bummed about it. I was hoping to try for some December and January kids. I didn't want to try AI until they were on their second confirmed heat, so I'm way behind where I *hoped* I would be. I guess March and April kids wouldn't be the end of the world if everything else was successful, so I'm not freaking, just disappointed. 

Do you guys think the smelly buck is the key to bringing them in early like this? This is only my second breeding season. Last year I never started until the middle of October and when I finally brought a smelly buck in, the whole herd was in heat within 48hrs.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Copy is still convinced he is just a big dumb labrador, so nothing bucky going on here. He was acting like he was in rut when I had does in heat, but nothing now so hes just back to being his normal self.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Tenacross said:


> The yearling teaser buck I borrowed is not smelly at all yet. I walk him through the herd twice a day and *nothing* is going on. I'm kind of bummed about it. I was hoping to try for some December and January kids. I didn't want to try AI until they were on their second confirmed heat, so I'm way behind where I *hoped* I would be. I guess March and April kids wouldn't be the end of the world if everything else was successful, so I'm not freaking, just disappointed.
> 
> Do you guys think the smelly buck is the key to bringing them in early like this? This is only my second breeding season. Last year I never started until the middle of October and when I finally brought a smelly buck in, the whole herd was in heat within 48hrs.


I'm no pro, but I think having a smelly buck in the pen with them helps. Our buck didn't smell much at all and now he's starting to 'stink' and that's a lot for him because he thinks he's too good to pee on himself/get dirty LOL

When we bought our first buck he stunk, and bred a doe a week or so after he arrived. All the other girls came in heat about a month later <Sept>.
We got this young buck we have now on Sept 1st last year and he had everyone bred at the end of Sept/first couple of days of Oct.
So letting a buck run with the does IMO is a good idea. Like now, I can see that our buck is trying to get the does to come in heat.

of course the bad thing about letting a buck run with the does and not seeing the deed done is determining due dates.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

nubians2 said:


> Mine has been since mid June. this is my first year with a buck so I was a little surprised so early.


Same here. I figured I had a few months, but the Fonze has been a fullblown fool since early June. Have two small bucks in with him and even though they have a creep area in the shed they can get away, he still rapes them daily. Its almost unconscionable. I love the girls but am not very fond of bucks.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

My little 13 week old buck has been peeing on himself a little bit, but he does "check out his goods" every morning when I'm putting out my goats. None of the girls seem even vaguely interested in him except for when of the 5 month olds who likes to headbutt him. All of them are bigger then him, should I be worried about him not being able to breed them come time?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Tayet said:


> My little 13 week old buck has been peeing on himself a little bit, but he does "check out his goods" every morning when I'm putting out my goats. None of the girls seem even vaguely interested in him except for when of the 5 month olds who likes to headbutt him. All of them are bigger then him, should I be worried about him not being able to breed them come time?


If they are picking on him and he is intimidated you may have to hand breed. That's what we had to do when we bought our buck. He was right about 6 months old when he bred our does, had been with us about 3 weeks, and was terrified of everyone except our yearling who was the first one he bred - BUT - my husband had to show him she was in heat, I wasn't there, but basically he stuck the buck's nose 'back there' and it got him interested, and we laugh because he bred her for like 3 days straight LOL.
The others he was scared of, but also couldn't reach them, so we would have had to hand breed anyway --- he had to stand on a pallet to reach them :laugh:

In the little bit of experience we've had with breeding, our does typically act a little different during a heat cycle. They either hang all over the buck more than usual, do a LOT of tail wagging, or walk around peeing like every 5 minutes.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well our buck is getting the stink on a little more. My son was commenting on how much he's starting to stink, and it's making me worry that I'm so used to him that I'm not noticing as much? lol 
Yesterday morning he chased our herd queen around for about 15 minutes trying to mount her, he was VERY persistant, but she kept telling him no. He wasn't hurting her, so I felt no need to interupt. It's hard to know when she is bred though, she's affectionate with him all the time, and was with our last buck too <she's affectionate with us too!>. But the last 2 mornings I did notice her acting bucky towards her buddy, and mounting her several times. But I just don't know that it was from a heat cycle, but again it's hard to know with her. The only time out of 3 kiddings we've known a due date was the last time because we had to hand breed <buck was young, scared of her, and couldn't reach her so we had to help lol>.
He's still trying to breed everyone, so I don't think any deeds have been done yet.

Oh the drama of the rut buck saga...lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think our first doe is in heat! Our buck is going crazy following her around. She stood for him a couple of times, but I don't think she is quite ready, as I don't think she let him 'in.'
It didn't look like he'd got her yet, her rear end didn't look too dirty, but she is dirty from him mounting her. 
Fingers crossed.....although I am not a fan of having 'January' babies, I have 2 young does I want to breed for Feb kids, and I don't want everyone kidding at the same time.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

My buck's starting to stink although I haven't seen him peeing on his beard or anything. :scratch:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Seen my buck today following after a doe!! I'm excited to see some babies out of my new blue eyed buck. WOOT!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He finally bred a doe! I am not sure if he was able to breed her at all during the day, or just when we saw them breed. He bred her 1x successfully, and possibly a 2nd time. She moves her butt away from him when he mounts, but I think it's because he's really heavy for her, she seems fine until he puts his weight on her.
If that's the case, then he should be fine with the two older does. But I am not sure about the 2 young does we plan to breed.

Anyway, we'll see what happens, they are sleeping now, good thing, he got really worked up, screaming like he was dying because his clumsy butt was so desperate LOL Oh -- the other obsticle is the fact they were trying to breed on the rocks...muck pile...and the wooden walkway we made behind the barn - they need level ground...silly critters. 
Once they were on level ground that's when we saw him breed her successfully.
She was in standing heat last year for 3 days, so I don't know what to expect tomorrow morning....could still be more time for breeding or she may be done with him, guess I'll find out. In the mean time I wrote the date down and we'll see if she comes back in heat next month. 

Hopefully she took, and we'll see healthy kid/kids in 5 months...though I cringe at the thought of early January kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ugh.... about this time of the morning he starts 'screaming' as if that is going to make the girls let him breed LOL
He sounds so pathetic though, people who wouldn't have known us to have goats would probably think we had a monster in our back yard, that's how pathetic he sounds lol


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL, they do make a lot of noise, don't they?! 

I was watering yesterday and noticed that certain aroma! And, they are all standing at the fence, giving the girls the "eye". 

I'll just be breeding Sophie alpine this fall...not sure about Lucy...she's in milk now...and my only one right now. So, I'll wait on her, I guess.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG...it was bad, but I came home around 1pm from errands, and they were in the woods. We have a popular restaurant next door that is crowded today since it's so pretty out. I could hear him way back in the woods...he sounded like a big, scary monster LOL!!!! :laugh: 
I can't even imagine what the people at that restaurant who don't know we have goats must have thought! :slapfloor:


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

My boys are both in rut. One is worse than the other. My barn stinks to high heaven. As I write this my smelly spud is peeing on his face. He is the stinky one, Ben just has an aroma and "busy" eyes. Oh the joys of fall... The girls have all went through a heat including the kids. Luckily the boys are in a horse stall with six foot sides. But I hate to keep them confined so they get to be loose as long as they are supervised. Only a few Weeks and breeding will start. Super excited for spring already !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I couldn't imagine having more than one buck in rut! He screams like a monster, I couldn't imagine having a couple of screaming monsters LOL Our last buck was never like this, he was older, more experienced though, he'd follow the does around, quietly do his thing, once they were out of heat he'd just go back to eating and being his quiet self.

Our herd queen, Snow White, came in standing heat yesterday and is still standing for him this morning, it's hysterical watching how desperate he is, yet I feel bad for him too, I can't imagine how much it drives them crazy!

Of course we're thrilled that he is breeding without an issue. Me being the worried 'mom' after he got so sick earlier this year, and with the bit of weakness in that one hind leg, I was worried he'd possibly have problems, but nope  The issue with the first doe he bred is definitely his size compared to hers. He's got at least 75lbs. over her and it's all chest!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

We have a buck in rut with our does at the moment and he "maa's" the whole time. Keeps sniffing the gals butts :laugh: Bea is quite interested in him and is sniffing at him but he's not uh... "mounting" yet :whatgoat: Men :roll:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

My boy doesn't look or act like it, but when i caught him yesterday, he had a very noticable aroma and his legs and face were very sticky. He's thickening through the neck (and nowhere else), but absolutely zero interest in the girls. The only signs of heat were from Widow (you have never seen me move so fast in my life to separate), and that was just a tiny string of discharge, so eith nobody in heat, i doubt he's going to really get in the swing of it until much later.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

My Togg has a bit of discharge and a wet bottom. I think it'll "happen" tonight :laugh:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

My young NG buckling has no sign which I don't expect until much later since he's only about 4 1/2 mos. My boer is getting stinky, and curling his lip but no self perfuming'. He is in with my 2 does now. and I am going to try the paint stick rubbed on his chest this year to see if any rubs off on the does. So now he looks funny with a blue chest.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

My boer boy Macky is starting to be stinky,,  hope the 4 girls he is with again come in soon,, this will be a repeat breeding sense one of his 4 month old wethers that went to a 4H'er came in at 2nd place in the meat weight division out of 9 other boys in that class, at our Champaign County Ohio fair this month.. Got a question for Clearwtrbeach though,,, what is a pain stick?? kind of like a marker pen or what?? and where do you get them??


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah I was wondering how the paint stick thing worked too. I've seen the chalk harness that can be used.

Our buck is soooo stinky now <for him anyway!>, and yesterday I caught him peeing in his mouth, and he has a bit of a stain on the back of a front leg. He's never really been one to pee in his mouth that I've seen before. Boys are so gross...lol

Anyway, We went ahead and let him cover our 8 month old/115+ Boer doe yesterday. We don't know that they had a successful breeding though, and it's okay if they didn't, I didn't really want to breed her until next month.
The kids don't plan to show her again, and want to hopefully have a kid from her that they could show next summer. Of course our buck has about 80lbs. on her, so it's hard for her to support his weight.

We have 2 more to breed if the 3 he's bred have taken....


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

If i'm not wrong, the paint stick works as the breeding harness without the harness. You just coat their chest and it will rub off on the doe.


----------



## foot (Jul 17, 2008)

At what age would you all expect a Nigerian buck to breed our girls ??? he Is about 6 months old and we have had him for almost 2 months and he has been with all the girls as long as that too, Our other buck Is all smelly and In rut on the other side of the fence .This Florida here and very hot too.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

The paint stick is basically the same thing as the blocks and harness. I got it at the local small feed store. I thought I'd try it before buying a harness and block. So far what I noticed is you'd have to put it on each day or so since it seems to "dry up" but it is the same material as the block. So I'm wondering if I'd have to do the same thing with that.He's just now getting stinky and not 'peeing' himself so we'll see.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Foot, I've always been told the ND come in at 6 mos, in fact can be fertile very early. Mine are 4 and 3 1/2 mo. and acting very bucky. Although I'm not planning on putting them together until they are 6 1/2 and 7 mos.
I have one doe who was born very tiny! The sister to my younger buck. So I'm thinking even longer for her? Any input here?


----------



## foot (Jul 17, 2008)

This nigerian buck has shown no Interet In the does (5 current does ) But the older buck Is In rut now.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

My senior buck is in rut, starting to stink and he is getting thick around the head and neck. Peeing on himself, too. My junior buck, doesn't smell yet but he is only 3 1/2 months old, but believe me, he wants to do something to the girls.... I have had 2 girls in heat and they stand around the buck pen mooning over the boys but I am not breeding until late fall. We have a long winter and I want the babies born in nicer weather. I laugh at my senior buck cause he makes these funny noises that remind me of Chewbacca off of the Star Wars movies.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay I seriously have to share our experience on Friday... heh...

One of the fullblood does comes in heat on Friday. I haven't been planning to breed her until next month, but my husband talked me into letting him breed her now since she's in full fledge standing heat. 
Well we decide to take everyone back in the woods, so luckily everyone's minds were on browsing/eating.
Come back around 6:30pm and the restaurant next door's patio is PACKED, people/kids playing in the small field behind it.
Our buck starts screaming like he's dying, I mean it was horrible, he sounded like a raging MONSTER! 
Next thing I know I hear a man running towards his kids, saying 'WHAT THE H*LL IS THAT???' And I can't contain my laughter :laugh: 
I hear another man say the same thing as he collects his kids to keep them away from the fence...away from the screaming monster LOL!!! 

OMG... :ROFL: :slapfloor: yet at the same time... I was a bit embarrassed LOL  

Anyway, he's been quiet otherwise, except for screaming now and then at the only doe in his pen that hasn't come in heat yet. He screams at her like COME ON ALREADY!! He's so impatient... :laugh: 

BUT...we did try to turn him out with all the girls this evening in the back yard and the first thing he did was run after his 6mo daughter, so I had to drag him by the back leg because he was so desperate I couldn't get a hold of his big stubborn head. He wasn't happy about being stuck in the pen, but I told him 'incest is not best' LOL


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Okay I seriously have to share our experience on Friday... heh...
> 
> One of the fullblood does comes in heat on Friday. I haven't been planning to breed her until next month, but my husband talked me into letting him breed her now since she's in full fledge standing heat.
> Well we decide to take everyone back in the woods, so luckily everyone's minds were on browsing/eating.
> ...


 :laugh: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: " Incest is not the best!" :ROFL: :slapfloor: :laugh:

Ok I am so cracking up over here. This is why we can't live near real people or houses! Not the incest but for the animal noises.

Ok so one of my senior does still is letting her doeling that we retained nurse. So I had not planned on putting her in the breeding lot until next month. Well yesterday she was screaming bloody H-E-double L. First we thought something was wrong as we were milking her friend and left her up with her doeling. Well we let everyone out to free range and went to go farm shopping. . .we return and everyone but her shows up but her. . . Well my heart dropped. I thought oh know something was wrong. She had seemed fine but was just vocal before I let her out. Well we start shouting for her and running up to the back since that is where all the others came down from and guess what? :shades: Yup she was standing next to the buck lot begging to be bred! :shrug: So we put all the girls up and just let out the buck we planned to breed her to and let them make their way to the breeding lot. No sooner then we started down the hill with them her buckling we retained from last year went running and jumped clear over the fence and even the electric top wire. He jumped and flew like he belonged to Santa! :wink: I reached out to grab his collar but I couldn't get my fingers fully around it before he flew by. The hubby had an extra lead rope and held both ends and caught him as be passed and slowed him down. (The hubby said those fast moves were from his llama wrangling days :ROFL: ).

Well all went well after that. Got the breeding pair locked up and put the young buck back. Lectured him the whole walk back that incest was not allowed, even though the previous breeder had line bred a little too close with him but man his mother and his brother are outstanding producers! Oh and I asked the hubby to hold my hand after the big event and he said NO! He also advised me to not scratch my nose? He did :laugh:

Here is a pic of the happy couple. Sorry he is a little dirty but I am sure you guys understand with it being this time of year. There is no way to keep a buck in rut clean. I don't care how hard you try (if you even do try) it is not possible. :wink:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

My NGD's are still separate and not showing as much as earlier, but they boys are still too young. My boer is and has been getting stinky, he was curling his lip but not so much now. I guess the girls haven't come back in to heat yet. I have to does who will be FF, the other doe is 3 and I'm hoping we won't have a problem. The woman she came from had not bred her, so my fingers crossed.?


----------

